# EK-AIO 280 D-RGB . . . aus meiner Sicht nicht zu empfehlen



## OC.Conny (29. August 2021)

Hallo . . .

ich möchte hier nur ein kurzes Fazit zu der im Titel genannten AiO von EK Waterblock mitteilen.

Ich hatte bereits bei meinem alten System die EK Predator 240 AiO verbaut und die lief 6.5 Jahre tadellos also dachte ich mir beim neuen System mit dem Ryzen 5800X greife ich auf altbewährtes zurück und verbaue wieder eine AiO von EKWB zumal die Test`s von der EK-AiO 280 D-RGB sehr positiv waren.
Am 4. April gekauft direkt bei EKWB kam die EK-AiO 280 D-RGB am 8.4. an.
Den Großteil alle Komponenten hatte ich zusammen aber es fehlte noch die Graka und Kleinmaterial weswegen sich der Aufbau / Zusammenbau verzögerte und erst Mittte Juli gemacht wurde.
Alles lief zuerst Bombe alles eingestellt, Benchmarks gemacht, geschaut  was mit der Graka so geht und dann in Ruhe gezockt.
Das ging dann ca. 4 Wochen . . . ich komme abends von der Arbeit schmeiße den Computer an tippe mein Password ein die Kiste fährt hoch und die Lüfter werden immer lauter.
Kurz in die AI Suite von ASUS geschaut weil ich da meine Lüfterkurve erstellt habe und dachte mir noch das da irgendwo das Problem liegt, sehe ich das die Temperatur der CPU immer noch am steigen ist und schon die 70 Grad Marke überschritten hat - wir reden hier vom normalen Windows betrieb -  Taskmanager geöffnet um zu sehen ob irgendein Programm rumspinnt und die CPU extrem fordert . . . nein nix CPU Last bei um die 12% . . .
Also die Kiste aus, neu gestartet und ins BIOS - hatte die Hoffnung das die Temperatur nur falsch ausgelesen wurde aber nein im Bios wird mir mittlerweile eine Temperatur von über 80 Grad angezeigt und bei der AiO steht keine Drehzahl nur  N/A
Also Problem gefunden . . . jetzt habe ich das Bios beendet und dann fährt der PC ja eigentlich wieder hoch aber dazu kam es nicht mehr . . .
*Notabschaltung*.
Erstmal gefrustet habe ich 1,5 Stunden gewartet und dann wieder gestartet - dabei den PC leicht mit Gefühl hin und her gekippt und dann an der Pumpe gehorcht nix kein Ton also leicht mit einem Schraubenzieher auf das Gehäuse von der Pumpe geschlagen in der Hoffnung das diese nur irgndwie hängt und einen kleinen Anschubser braucht   . . .nix da kein Lebenszeichen.

Eine Nacht drüber geschlafen . . . bringt ja nix also eine andere AiO bestellt (NZXT Kraken Z 63) mit Wärmeletpaste.
Am letzten Montag kam das Paket von Alternate neue AiO eingebaut und siehe da alles wieder im grünen Bereich.
Temperaturen sind jetzt sogar leicht besser wie vorher und die Kraken sieht auch viel besser aus + die Spielerei mit dem Display.

Jetzt möchte ich natürlich die EK AiO zurück geben aber die Forderungen von EK sind nicht ohne es müssen Fotos oder am besten ein Video vom Defekt gemacht werden und dann muss eine RMA Liste ausgefüllt werden und dann entscheidet ein Mitarbeiter ob die RMA zurecht ist und ob der defekte Artikel noch eingeschickt werden muss zur Überprüfung.

Beim nächsten Mal bestelle ich gleich wieder in den bekannten Shops (sprich Alternate, Caseking) und habe es dann bei Problemen bedeutend einfacher.

Fazit:  EKWB ist für mich  vom Tisch . . .
​


----------



## tigra456 (29. August 2021)

Servus.

Ja, das klingt nach einem Defekt der Pumpe.

Ich verstehe deinen Frust...

Ja mal unabhängig das ich mit den EKWB Produkten echt immer zufrieden war...
Kommt mal vor, das was kaputt ist und dann nervts natürlich erst recht wenn die RMA nicht auf Anhieb klappt.

Aber ist es nicht oft so ? Billiger Shop oder irgenwo in der Bucht was geschossen und wehe es ist mal was...


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. September 2021)

Ich hab seit dem Black-Friday im Dez. 2020 die D-RGB360 & kann Mich eigentlich nicht Beklagen, mein 5900x ist ansich nen Hitzkopf hab den Radi im Push/Pull in der Front von meinem 802 die Temps sind  im 2D wie auch im 3D vollkommen im Rahmen. 

Ich häng Mich meinem Vorredner an das Klingt danach als waere die Pumpe vorzeitig in den Ruhestand gegangen.


----------



## OC.Conny (9. September 2021)

So ein Zwischenbericht . . . 

Das ist die Antwort von EKWB zu meiner RMA-Anfrage:

"Um fortzufahren, stellen Sie uns bitte ein Video zur Verfügung, in dem Sie das Problem demonstrieren, und lesen Sie bitte hier unsere EK-Rückgaberichtlinie, in der deutlich steht, dass EKWB Produkte kostenlos ersetzt, wenn Ihr Gerät einen abgedeckten Herstellungsfehler aufweist durch die Garantie. Sie müssen Fotos oder Videos in guter Qualität senden, bei denen der Schaden oder die fehlerhafte Funktion deutlich sichtbar/hörbar ist. 

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten, die Ihnen dieser Vorgang verursacht."   

Die erwarten echt das ich die defekte AiO wieder einbaue und ein Video drehe 

Wenn mein PC nicht richtig funktioniert suche ich den Fehler und behebe diesen und mache dann meine RMA .
Ich habe zuerst eine andere AiO eingebaut um zu sehen ob es daran liegt . . . hätte ja auch das Board sein können.

Ich hätte zuerst schauen müssen wie bei EK die RMA Richtlinien sind dann ein Video drehen und Bilder machen müssen und dann abwarten was man dazu sagt . . . also ich werde auf keinen Fall das defekte Ding wieder einbauen um ein Video zu machen eher Schei... ich auf die 130€ 

Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher . . .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. September 2021)

Nach weniger als einem halben Jahr Nutzung hast du beim Händler Gewährleistung sogar noch ohne Beweißlastumkehr. Das wird wohl die wesentlich angenehmere Alternative zu diesem "Service" sein.
Hinweis zur Predator: Die gab es auch für AM4. Ich kann zwar spontan kein Angebot mehr für die AM4-Halterung des dort verwendeten Supreme MX finden, aber eigentlich müssten dessen Halteplatten identisch zu den weiterhin verkauften für den späteren Supremacy Evo sein. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch einfach den ganzen Kühlkörper ersetzen, die Predator war ja voll modular.


----------

